# RBSD talks a big game about “situational awareness,” but nobody actually teaches it, except a few people?



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 12, 2022)

I discovered a little while ago, that “situational awareness” is actually an entire field of scientific study, with its own terminology, theory, and concepts—human behavioral profiling and analysis, “left of bang”. 

Professionals aren’t just “keeping their head on a swivel.”They are looking for specific nonverbal cues, human behaviors, and incongruencies in between. The military has a dedicated school for teaching it and running scenarios, known as “the Hunter program.”

How is it, that people just don’t teach this stuff?

Mission focus

Demonstration of intent

Denial

Baseline + Anomaly= Decision

Most Likely Course Of Action

Most Dangerous Course Of Action

Low/High organization

Low/High sophistication

Kinesics

Biometrics

Proxemics

Atmospherics


----------



## skribs (Sep 12, 2022)

This looks like an outline, not a final draft of a post.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 12, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> How is it, that people just don’t teach this stuff?


It depends on whether you put yourself into the category of predator or prey.

A: My dear, I'm going to do my jogging in the Central Park.
B: It's a dangerous place. People get robbed there all the time.
A: That's why I'm going there for. I'm a bit short on cash.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 12, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> I discovered a little while ago, that “situational awareness” is actually an entire field of scientific study, with its own terminology, theory, and concepts—human behavioral profiling and analysis, “left of bang”.
> 
> Professionals aren’t just “keeping their head on a swivel.”They are looking for specific nonverbal cues, human behaviors, and incongruencies in between. The military has a dedicated school for teaching it and running scenarios, known as “the Hunter program.”
> 
> ...


I doubt many RBSD or SD instructors know much about this. So they don’t teach it. What some of them do is use some interesting exercises to try to improve portions of SA. Unfortunately, I don’t know of any research behind the exercises they use.


----------



## Martlet (Sep 12, 2022)

My instructor mentioned all those as things we’ll cover.


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 13, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> I doubt many RBSD or SD instructors know much about this. So they don’t teach it. What some of them do is use some interesting exercises to try to improve portions of SA. Unfortunately, I don’t know of any research behind the exercises they use.


Well, that’s kinda my point. This isn’t new. It’s been around as a “school” at least since the initial Iraq invasion. It’s like…what is your excuse for not knowing something crucial to what you teach?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> Well, that’s kinda my point. This isn’t new. It’s been around as a “school” at least since the initial Iraq invasion. It’s like…what is your excuse for not knowing something crucial to what you teach?


Where do you think they'd learn it? You mentioned a dedicated school in "the military", but that's not much help for the folks who aren't sent to that school by a military branch. If they went and read a couple of books, most of them would consider themselves experts, and would teach badly with confidence.


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 13, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Where do you think they'd learn it? You mentioned a dedicated school in "the military", but that's not much help for the folks who aren't sent to that school by a military branch. If they went and read a couple of books, most of them would consider themselves experts, and would teach badly with confidence.



There is a dedicated school in the military, but there are also firms (some of whom are alumni with field experience) that conduct training programs for agencies, companies, and schools. They also have instructor programs.

But that’s all besides the point. It’s just astonishing to me, that such valuable knowledge, is a tight circle.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> There is a dedicated school in the military, but there are also firms (some of whom are alumni with field experience) that conduct training programs for agencies, companies, and schools. They also have instructor programs.
> 
> But that’s all besides the point. It’s just astonishing to me, that such valuable knowledge, is a tight circle.


I think you just answered your own question ("It’s like…what is your excuse for not knowing something crucial to what you teach?"). It's fairly specialized knowledge not easily available to the average person. I'd love to see more RBSD/SD folks able to teach some of this, assuming it's something that can be taught in the chunks available for use in most MA schools.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 13, 2022)

RBSD?  Pft.  Pretty much *every* martial art that teaches "self defense," with one exception, tends to be very lacking in teaching what these cues are.  Which one martial art?  Actually, more of a "martial branch."  The "firearms for self defense" branch seems to be pretty clued in to these cues.


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 13, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> I think you just answered your own question ("It’s like…what is your excuse for not knowing something crucial to what you teach?"). It's fairly specialized knowledge not easily available to the average person. I'd love to see more RBSD/SD folks able to teach some of this, assuming it's something that can be taught in the chunks available for use in most MA schools.


It’s not at all inaccessible. It’s just horribly marketed. I found out on accident.

Two of the biggest dudes in the business have inexpensive Patreons (one of whom basically pioneered the military’s school from what I understand), with full lectures and case studies. One of them has an instructor program, specifically designed for what you’ve described.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> It’s not at all inaccessible. It’s just horribly marketed. I found out on accident.
> 
> Two of the biggest dudes in the business have inexpensive Patreons (one of whom basically pioneered the military’s school from what I understand), with full lectures and case studies. One of them has an instructor program, specifically designed for what you’ve described.


Is what they offer effective at teaching folks how to teach this? Or is it just informative?


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 13, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Is what they offer effective at teaching folks how to teach this? Or is it just informative?


Everyone has a “radar” for these things, noticing when something is off. What they essentially do, is teach you what to look for , how to think about it, and to be able to articulate why you think something is off.

1.What is normal in this environment?

2.What’s the path of least resistance?

3.Is this person deviating enough from what’s normal, from the path of least resistance, to be demonstrating “intent”?

4.Do they seem hyper-aware of their environment, and display singular focus on something, compared to everyone else?

5.If the above are true, what is the most likely course of action, and what is the most dangerous course of action?

6.What kinds of things should I able to see, for either course of action?

7.Investigate, take action, or GTFO and dial emergency.

There’s further technical stuff, regarding “artifacts” and “transfer evidence”, body language.

It’s all pretty straightforward, but being able to define and look for specific things, instead of just relying on “gut feeling” makes you think it through a little quicker.


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 13, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Is what they offer effective at teaching folks how to teach this? Or is it just informative?















						Left Of Greg Podcast | creating Videos, Articles, Tutorials, Podcasts | Patreon
					

Become a patron of Left Of Greg Podcast today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




					www.patreon.com
				












						Yousef Badou | creating Education and Awareness  | Patreon
					

Become a patron of Yousef Badou today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




					www.patreon.com
				






			https://yousefbadou.com/safe-training-systems45995566


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> Everyone has a “radar” for these things, noticing when something is off. What they essentially do, is teach you what to look for , how to think about it, and to be able to articulate why you think something is off.
> 
> 1.What is normal in this environment?
> 
> ...


Again, that's information. I don't think delivering information, alone, builds the ability to teach. This is exactly what I was talking about where someone might read a book or two and think they are experts. What's the modality for building the skill in students? And what's the evidence that the modality works - especially in the context of relatively average people who will get small doses of the content from time to time (since most will attend 2-3 classes a week, which must also cover their physical training)?

So an instructor having access to the informational content still doesn't do much to solve the problem. Someone with good training education and a lot of time to dedicate to the information might be able to develop effective training from it, but that'd be an exception, IMO.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Sep 13, 2022)

I was actually just teaching this skill in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia a few weeks ago. What I do is actually walk down side streets and progressively teach people awareness step by step. I can give you a few examples of how I begin to do this.

Step one was to first be aware of and honor every corner. As you walk you visually check every corner, and maintain a reactionary gap. Also to take special notice of "deep corners" and to look deep. This alone puts your head on a swivel. It makes you precieved as someone who is aware, and decreases your probability of being targeted.

Step two, walking down the next street their goal was to honor every corner, but also expand their awareness bubble further out. And as they noticed people to categorize them into two simple categories. Aware of unaware?

Walking down street number three, they honored every corner, categorized people into aware vs unaware, then add the next thing...... And then the next thing..... And just build their awareness step by step.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> I was actually just teaching this skill in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia a few weeks ago. What I do is actually walk down side streets and progressively teach people awareness step by step. I can give you a few examples of how I begin to do this.
> 
> Step one was to first be aware of and honor every corner. As you walk you visually check every corner, and maintain a reactionary gap. Also to take special notice of "deep corners" and to look deep. This alone puts your head on a swivel. It makes you precieved as someone who is aware, and decreases your probability of being targeted.
> 
> ...


This sounds like solid training (I'm assuming it goes beyond the single outing). And the sort of thing that can't readily be done with normal MA classes, unfortunately.


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 13, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Again, that's information. I don't think delivering information, alone, builds the ability to teach. This is exactly what I was talking about where someone might read a book or two and think they are experts. What's the modality for building the skill in students? And what's the evidence that the modality works - especially in the context of relatively average people who will get small doses of the content from time to time (since most will attend 2-3 classes a week, which must also cover their physical training)?
> 
> So an instructor having access to the informational content still doesn't do much to solve the problem. Someone with good training education and a lot of time to dedicate to the information might be able to develop effective training from it, but that'd be an exception, IMO.


I don’t know about his instructor program’s quality, but so far I am impressed with the knowledge transfers and applying it to case studies.

The full experience would be scenario based training, where you have to correctly identify “pre-event” indicators.


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 13, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> I was actually just teaching this skill in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia a few weeks ago. What I do is actually walk down side streets and progressively teach people awareness step by step. I can give you a few examples of how I begin to do this.
> 
> Step one was to first be aware of and honor every corner. As you walk you visually check every corner, and maintain a reactionary gap. Also to take special notice of "deep corners" and to look deep. This alone puts your head on a swivel. It makes you precieved as someone who is aware, and decreases your probability of being targeted.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that’s the 101, what I was initially taught. Reactionary gaps I learned about later.

What do you define as a “deep corner”?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> I don’t know about his instructor program’s quality, but so far I am impressed with the knowledge transfers and applying it to case studies.
> 
> The full experience would be scenario based training, where you have to correctly identify “pre-event” indicators.


The problem with scenario training is it's set up artificially. Someone is feeding you specific cues (and others are purposely not presenting those). This presents two issues:

Are they presenting the cues realitistically? (How good is their acting?)
If they present them incorrectly (like someone trying to laugh - very few people can present a real-sounding laugh on cue), you're training to recognize something that doesn't really present that way.
Are they the correct cues? It doesn't matter how good you get at recognizing those cues, if they aren't the right ones.
This goes to something @Steve talks about regularly. People working with this stuff on a regular basis (cops, bouncers, etc.) get to see if what they're taught works, and practice those skills. most folks will get precious few chances to practice recognizing a real threat. They can practice _looking for_ a threat, but most folks will rarely be in the vicinity of a real threat.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> Yeah, that’s the 101, what I was initially taught. Reactionary gaps I learned about later.
> 
> What do you define as a “deep corner”?


I might be wrong, but I read "corner" as the corners around shop doors and such. Some would be shallow (a shop door just a couple of feet inside the wall), while others would be deep (alleys, or shop doors sunken further, where someone could more easily hide and evade an angled side-eye glance).


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 13, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> The problem with scenario training is it's set up artificially. Someone is feeding you specific cues (and others are purposely not presenting those). This presents two issues:
> 
> Are they presenting the cues realitistically? (How good is their acting?)
> If they present them incorrectly (like someone trying to laugh - very few people can present a real-sounding laugh on cue), you're training to recognize something that doesn't really present that way.
> ...


Agreed. It’s never gonna be as good as the real thing, but at least you have a much better idea of what to look for, and that alone could save your life.


----------



## Buka (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm sure there are schools that don't teach situational awareness, I just can't remember any that I've been to.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 13, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> I doubt many RBSD or SD instructors know much about this. So they don’t teach it. What some of them do is use some interesting exercises to try to improve portions of SA. Unfortunately, I don’t know of any research behind the exercises they use.



Yeah but people don't do results based training so why put the effort in.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Sep 13, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> Yeah, that’s the 101, what I was initially taught. Reactionary gaps I learned about later.
> 
> What do you define as a “deep corner”?


I spent a crazy amount of time learning to identify and mitigate deep corners doing CQB SWAT Training and Operations.

It's a little hard to explain, but these are hard corners to pick up. Angles that present amazing ambush opportunities. Either because someone moving through an area would have to move in one direction but look in another direction to visually clear them. Or because someone navigating through an area would have to visually clear multiple corners at the same time. Understanding human anatomy, and instinct to identify the most unlikely angle for them to pick up, when dealing with multiple angles at once. Typically this was a very deep, unexpected corner, at an angle making observation difficult.

Most professional SWAT teams can still completely miss deep corners if they aren't paying close attention.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Sep 13, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> I might be wrong, but I read "corner" as the corners around shop doors and such. Some would be shallow (a shop door just a couple of feet inside the wall), while others would be deep (alleys, or shop doors sunken further, where someone could more easily hide and evade an angled side-eye glance).


Yes. This is a good description at a fundamental level.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 13, 2022)

I'd just rather teach women not to rape.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2022)

Buka said:


> I'm sure there are schools that don't teach situational awareness, I just can't remember any that I've been to.


Did they teach about it, or did they have drills for developing it? If so, were those drills any good?

Most of the places I've trained taught something about it. Some had exercises that were meant to develop it. Some might have been good (no idea how it would be tested within a single school). Some seemed pretty misplaced (changing one specific sign every class, with the expectation that this would generalize to noticing many things in many places). Some were probably good for developing the ability to watch for movements, etc. across a wider area, but didn't really teach what cues should cause you to raise your awareness.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 13, 2022)

A lot of these posts seem to deal with sophisticated risk assessment training meant for professionals.  The depth of such training requires committed long term practice and study to master.  For most of us, the basics of recognizing potential danger and avoiding/mitigating it are more practical.  Like MA, having a strong understanding of the basics will take one far in everyday personal safety.  

The lay person has only so much time and focus to devote to training, so instruction has to be simple, and the situational awareness techniques taught should be designed to be easily executed and not require an extensive series of psychological evaluations.  Considering that most people are clueless zombies, unaware of common dangers, even this basic training will greatly increase their chances passing on their DNA.

It would be great for this training to begin in elementary school, teaching kids to be wary of strangers, not giving out information, refusing gifts and offers of help from strangers, watch where they're going, etc.  This would be a much better use of time than teaching them gender fluidity.  Starting them young, they will develop physical survival skills as a _habit_.  I think this is the key - making situational awareness and proper responses a natural habit that can be built on and carried thru their lives.  It need not be complicated.  Just a few simple basic rules firmly instilled and periodically reinforced.


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 13, 2022)

isshinryuronin said:


> A lot of these posts seem to deal with sophisticated risk assessment training meant for professionals.  The depth of such training requires committed long term practice and study to master.  For most of us, the basics of recognizing potential danger and avoiding/mitigating it are more practical.  Like MA, having a strong understanding of the basics will take one far in everyday personal safety.
> 
> The lay person has only so much time and focus to devote to training, so instruction has to be simple, and the situational awareness techniques taught should be designed to be easily executed and not require an extensive series of psychological evaluations.  Considering that most people are clueless zombies, unaware of common dangers, even this basic training will greatly increase their chances passing on their DNA.
> 
> It would be great for this training to begin in elementary school, teaching kids to be wary of strangers, not giving out information, refusing gifts and offers of help from strangers, watch where they're going, etc.  This would be a much better use of time than teaching them gender fluidity.  Starting them young, they will develop physical survival skills as a _habit_.  I think this is the key - making situational awareness and proper responses a natural habit that can be built on and carried thru their lives.  It need not be complicated.  Just a few simple basic rules firmly instilled and periodically reinforced.


To be really good at it, gets into professional level sophistication. Much of this stuff, is situationally specific (i.e learning the “baseline”). However, the concept and theory behind it is quite straightforward, and you can practice it everyday just looking at your surroundings, and coming up explanations using that theory.


----------



## Buka (Sep 15, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Did they teach about it, or did they have drills for developing it? If so, were those drills any good?
> 
> Most of the places I've trained taught something about it. Some had exercises that were meant to develop it. Some might have been good (no idea how it would be tested within a single school). Some seemed pretty misplaced (changing one specific sign every class, with the expectation that this would generalize to noticing many things in many places). Some were probably good for developing the ability to watch for movements, etc. across a wider area, but didn't really teach what cues should cause you to raise your awareness.


What we used to do were take field trips to Boston's Combat Zone (long gone now) and observe people and situations in known dangerous places. I do NOT recommend this to anyone in any way, shape or form. Worked for us, though.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 16, 2022)

punisher73 said:


>


I think the video makes a good point:  Electric bikes are very cool, wish I had one as a teen.

Another good point:  Situational awareness is only half (or a third) the equation.  The flip side is to be able to take advantage of your awareness of a situation and physically respond.  This has 2 levels.    

First, as the video points out, are pre-positioning moves:  Keeping your hands free, access to weapons, taking wide corners, maintaining posture and so on. 

Second, is executing physical techniques that the pre-positioning allows.  This is the actual self-defense portion of the cycle. Situational awareness is of great importance, but the other parts leading to self-defense are equally necessary.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 16, 2022)

isshinryuronin said:


> Situational awareness


My teacher was in Chinese secret service during WWII. What I have learned from him about "situational awareness" are

1. Never let anybody to close the car door behind you - When you step one foot in your car, if your opponent closes the car door at that moment, he can hurt your leg.
2. Always sit next to the exit when you watch in movie theater - You can escape faster if needed.
3. Before you start eating in a restaurant, always go to the kitchen and talk to the chef - Make sure the chef is not your enemy and tries to poison you.
4. Don't allow anybody to pull hot tea into your cup - He can throw hot water on your face and then beat you up.
5. Don't allow anybody to use both hands to shake one of your hand - He can apply wrist lock on you.
6. Make sure your bed doesn't face to your bedroom door - Someone can open your bedroom door and shot you while you are on bed.
7. When you walk on the street, always look for brick on the ground - In case you need to get into a fight, you can pick it up and use it (I add this one in myself).  
8. ...


----------



## Buka (Sep 16, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My teacher was in Chinese secret service during WWII. What I have learned from him about "situational awareness" are
> 
> 1. Never let anybody to close the car door behind you - When you step one foot in your car, if your opponent closes the car door at that moment, he can hurt your leg.
> 2. Always sit next to the exit when you watch in movie theater - You can escape faster if needed.
> ...


Wait, you forgot a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 16, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> I was actually just teaching this skill in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia a few weeks ago. What I do is actually walk down side streets and progressively teach people awareness step by step. I can give you a few examples of how I begin to do this.
> 
> Step one was to first be aware of and honor every corner. As you walk you visually check every corner, and maintain a reactionary gap. Also to take special notice of "deep corners" and to look deep. This alone puts your head on a swivel. It makes you precieved as someone who is aware, and decreases your probability of being targeted.
> 
> ...


I practice this same tactic in the supermarket.

It freaks people out, but it's important to establish territorial dominance, when it comes to awareness.  As long as you crack a smile now and then, especially at old people, nobody should think you're actually there to rob the place.

You want to get all your groceries quickly and efficiently, but without knocking people over, running into shopping carts going in multiple directions etc.  When you think about it a busy supermarket is one of the most dangerous daily places.  You're there for some peanut butter, you risk getting run over by some unaware soccer mom on her phone who is also running around the store with what is basically a 200lb sled on wheels.  Talk about a threat to your health, nutty people running around with heavy things.  You need to be ready at a moment's notice to shift weight, and dodge incoming projectiles.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 16, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My teacher was in Chinese secret service during WWII. What I have learned from him about "situational awareness" are
> 
> 1. Never let anybody to close the car door behind you - When you step one foot in your car, if your opponent closes the car door at that moment, he can hurt your leg.
> 2. Always sit next to the exit when you watch in movie theater - You can escape faster if needed.
> ...


I'm not important enough to be on this kind of combat footing/pre-positioning.  I could stuff pillows under my blanket and sleep on the floor to foil an assassination attempt to handle #6, and for #4, I will now give up hot tea and drink only iced.  But then, ice hurts too when thrown in your face.  I have been poisoned in a nice restaurant per #3 while on a date, but pretty sure it was due to spoiled food as nobody knew I was going to eat there.  It didn't kill me, but definitely killed the romantic opportunity (which was a much-anticipated sure thing) for me.

Being a secret agent in a war zone is too much work for me.  I'm busy enough keeping safe from deranged homeless people walking about.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Sep 16, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My teacher was in Chinese secret service during WWII. What I have learned from him about "situational awareness" are
> 
> 1. Never let anybody to close the car door behind you - When you step one foot in your car, if your opponent closes the car door at that moment, he can hurt your leg.
> 2. Always sit next to the exit when you watch in movie theater - You can escape faster if needed.
> ...


I am not sure how to respectfully say this, but I will try. This list is hard to take seriously. Lots could be said critically about this list. But I will keep it simple.

Respectfully the whole list seems to put EVERYBODY into a potential threats category. This is paranoia NOT awareness. It is not a healthy mindset, not efficient or functional. Situational awareness is about accurately reading people in your environment so you don't have to live in a state of paranoia.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 17, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> I discovered a little while ago, that “situational awareness” is actually an entire field of scientific study, with its own terminology, theory, and concepts—human behavioral profiling and analysis, “left of bang”.
> 
> Professionals aren’t just “keeping their head on a swivel.”They are looking for specific nonverbal cues, human behaviors, and incongruencies in between. The military has a dedicated school for teaching it and running scenarios, known as “the Hunter program.”
> 
> ...


I think if someone is a little street wise & has some basic common sense then I see no need for all this.
Might be important if you're Secret Service Guarding the President as I'm sure they recieve teaching in some of these things.
For a switched on person in a Dojo.. nope


----------



## Jared Traveler (Sep 17, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I think if someone is a little street wise & has some basic common sense then I see no need for all this.
> Might be important if you're Secret Service Guarding the President as I'm sure they recieve teaching in some of these things.
> For a switched on person in a Dojo.. nope


I think you are underestimating the value of accurately predicting violence before it happens. And also the depth of skills that can be developed to do this well.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 17, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> I think you are underestimating the value of accurately predicting violence before it happens. And also the depth of skills that can be developed to do this well.


Unless you've lived on a desert Island until your 30th birthday then I doubt very much if the average martial artist needs or has time to study all of that. I would say that you're wasting time & should concentrate on your physical training.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Sep 17, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Unless you've lived on a desert Island until your 30th birthday then I doubt very much if the average martial artist needs or has time to study all of that. I would say that you're wasting time & should concentrate on your physical training.


That's an opinion, based on your knowledge and experience. I also have met a lot of people who don't think they need martial arts training because they carry a weapon. Lots of different options floating around.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 17, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> Lots of different options floating around.


Certainly


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 18, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I think if someone is a little street wise & has some basic common sense then I see no need for all this.
> Might be important if you're Secret Service Guarding the President as I'm sure they recieve teaching in some of these things.
> For a switched on person in a Dojo.. nope





Jimmythebull said:


> Unless you've lived on a desert Island until your 30th birthday then I doubt very much if the average martial artist needs or has time to study all of that. I would say that you're wasting time & should concentrate on your physical training.



It's not preparation for a PHD. It's real simple stuff, that only takes a matter of hours to learn the basics of.

Look at the relevant materials, before you make judgements based on a single original post.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 18, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> Look at the relevant materials, before you make judgements based on a single original post.


I don't need to I am in no such need of these courses. Sounds like you maybe are


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 18, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I don't need to I am in no such need of these courses. Sounds like you maybe are


I never said you needed anything. I only advised on the act of assuming.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> I never said you needed anything. I only advised on the act of assuming.


Well I don't need to assume anything as I know from my experience, real life facts. You see some people are Theoretiker & others are doers. Think of it this way. You went to the academy & I got a field commission.


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Well I don't need to assume anything as I know from my experience, real life facts. You see some people are Theoretiker & others are doers. Think of it this way. You went to the academy & I got a field commission.


As much as I would have a response to this—it’s clear you have an axe to grind, and there’s not much point to conversation until you deal with that.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> As much as I would have a response to this—it’s clear you have an axe to grind, and there’s not much point to conversation until you deal with that.


Not sure what you mean but never mind


----------



## Jared Traveler (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Well I don't need to assume anything as I know from my experience, real life facts. You see some people are Theoretiker & others are doers. Think of it this way. You went to the academy & I got a field commission.


It's rare to meet someone who has figured everything out on his own, without training. I wish I had that ability! I know you are against people training at these skills, but not everyone is blessed with your natural talent and IQ.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> It's rare to meet someone who has figured everything out on his own, without training. I wish I had that ability! I know you are against people training at these skills, but not everyone is blessed with your natural talent and IQ.


I'm ex military so maybe that's why amongst other things


----------



## Jared Traveler (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I'm ex military so maybe that's why amongst other things


I know it's difficult to express tone via text. I want to express in all kindness that you are coming off in a way that is discrediting your opinion. 

If you wanted to talk via pm I would love to have a friendly conversation to get to know you better. Maybe say a few things without calling you out publicly. Up to you?


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> discrediting your opinion.


That's just your opinion. Being honest with you I don't need lectures from someone who thinks he knows but in reality it's all just theory.
Let's leave it there, old chap


----------



## Jared Traveler (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> That's just your opinion. Being honest with you I don't need lectures from someone who thinks he knows but in reality it's all just theory.
> Let's leave it there, old chap


I mean, do you ever say something that demonstrates maturity and wisdom? Bragging about common sense then displaying zero is such a massive failure in "self-awareness" it calls into question your ability to understand "situational awareness" or any subject.

I don't need adolescent drama. I'm done responding to your posts. I only have time for adult conversations.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> I'm done responding to your posts.


About time...thank you !


----------



## drop bear (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I'm ex military so maybe that's why amongst other things



The issue is that situational awareness is just that. Situational.

And I don't think it is necessarily intuitive.
(Which is the problem with most situational awareness training by the way.)

Eg. This.





Now whether or not it works doesn't matter. The point is still valid.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

drop bear said:


> And I don't think it is necessarily intuitive.
> (Which is the problem with most situational


Along with common sense people lack this..


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

Let me give you an example..
A nerdy looking geek decides he wants to go into a biker bar full of rowdy guys with his cute Teacher wife.
Would this be a good idea? Now his wife is plain but pretty & is showing some nice curves. 
Or would it maybe be better to avoid the said Bar & go to a nice Bistro 15 minutes away? Talking everyday situations here.
Another example: 
Nerdy guy is at the bar, two loud rednecks are eye balling him & grunting farting. He needs to pee...is it wise to turn his back to them & go into the mens room alone? What could be their intentions? Can he risk it..
Ok a bit of fun here but you know what I'm saying.


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I'm ex military so maybe that's why amongst other things


You got a field commission, without having to go through any of the military’s schools? Not even basic?

Impressive!


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

GreenieMeanie said:


> You got a field commission, without having to go through any of the military’s schools? Not even basic?
> 
> Impressive!


No I was just giving him an example of theory & practical.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Along with common sense people lack this..
> View attachment 28910


Can you clarify your point in posting the definition of "foresight"?


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Can you clarify your point in posting the definition of "foresight"?


No.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Let me give you an example..
> A nerdy looking geek decides he wants to go into a biker bar full of rowdy guys with his cute Teacher wife.
> Would this be a good idea? Now his wife is plain but pretty & is showing some nice curves.
> Or would it maybe be better to avoid the said Bar & go to a nice Bistro 15 minutes away? Talking everyday situations here.
> ...



They are pretty intuitive examples. We should probably train for the less intuitive ones.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> No.


Good to know. So even you don't know why you posted it?


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Good to know. So even you don't know why you posted it?


I just can't be bothered to waste more time on the subject.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I just can't be bothered to waste more time on the subject.


So, no real reason to have posted it.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> So, no real reason to have posted it.


I just can't be bothered to waste more time on the subject


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 19, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> So, no real reason to have posted it.


Mall ninja radar getting a ping


----------



## GreenieMeanie (Sep 19, 2022)

drop bear said:


> They are pretty intuitive examples. We should probably train for the less intuitive ones.


You’ve added value to the conversation. I appreciate it.


----------

